# Who Likes To Photograph Waterfalls?



## Photo7360 (Oct 27, 2020)

I do and we have a lot of them where I live. I took most of the following yesterday at the Mt. Rainier National Park. 

I hope you all like the photos. Please, add your own to the thread.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 27, 2020)

Lyebrook Falls, Manchester, VT




cmw3_i6s_DSC_2776.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Rickbb (Oct 27, 2020)

One of the many little creeks I shoot somewhere in the southern blue ridge.


----------



## mountainjunkie (Oct 28, 2020)

Here’s a “mini” waterfall I pulled over to take a shot of last weekend coming down a mountain pass in Colorado.


----------



## petrochemist (Oct 28, 2020)

I do but sadly there are very few in my area, I have to make do with things like weirs - which might have a 5' drop but have very boring structures.
Natural falls of as little as 1' drop within 100 miles wouldn't make a long list.

I particularly like your third image (the frozen falls) but it very rarely gets cold enough round here for that sort of effect either!


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 30, 2020)

snowbear said:


> Lyebrook Falls, Manchester, VT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That is a beautiful shot. Thank you for contributing.


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 30, 2020)

petrochemist said:


> I do but sadly there are very few in my area, I have to make do with things like weirs - which might have a 5' drop but have very boring structures.
> Natural falls of as little as 1' drop within 100 miles wouldn't make a long list.
> 
> I particularly like your third image (the frozen falls) but it very rarely gets cold enough round here for that sort of effect either!





We get them every winter in the mountains. They are very beautiful. I love to photograph them.

Here are a couple more frozen waterfalls.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 30, 2020)

Frozen waterfalls are my favorite 




hdr frozen waterfall by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Velvet waterfall by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## waday (Oct 30, 2020)

I can’t believe there isn’t a waterfall photo theme?

Ricketts Glen Falls Trail in Pennsylvania


----------



## waday (Oct 30, 2020)

Niagara Falls


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 30, 2020)

Here is one I shot somewhere in CO......Pentax ME Super 50mm Fuji 400 color print film.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 31, 2020)

Tahquamenon Falls, Upper Michigan


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 31, 2020)

Tahquamenon Falls, Upper Michigan


----------



## Gardyloo (Oct 31, 2020)

Palouse Falls in eastern Washington






Looking downstream


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 31, 2020)

Sabbaday Falls NH - this is the same fall as the frozen one I posted earlier but from a different angle and not frozen! 




Filling the pool by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 31, 2020)

Dingman Creek, Poconos, Maryland.


----------



## Rickbb (Oct 31, 2020)

Another one from NC mountains, this one is probably near Brevard. I've shot so many over the past half century I've forgotten all their names.


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 31, 2020)

Gardyloo said:


> Palouse Falls in eastern Washington
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I so want to shoot that. I plan to get it next summer.

Great shots. Thank you very much.


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 31, 2020)

Ysarex said:


> Dingman Creek, Poconos, Maryland.
> 
> View attachment 199609





That is a very beautiful shot. Thank you.


----------



## waday (Oct 31, 2020)

More Niagara Falls, Canadian side


----------



## Space Face (Nov 1, 2020)

I do and there's a couple a short drive from me I should really make the effort to go to more often.


----------



## Gardyloo (Nov 1, 2020)

Photo7360 said:


> I so want to shoot that. I plan to get it next summer.
> 
> Great shots. Thank you very much.


Can I recommend you go in the spring, roughly between mid-April and early June?  The reason being, the Palouse River's level falls after spring runoff, and by mid-summer the volume of water going over the falls is much less than in the spring.  

The spring is also when the Palouse region is at its most beautiful, with young wheat turning the rolling hills into inconceivable shades of green.  Some examples -


----------



## Photo7360 (Nov 1, 2020)

Gardyloo said:


> Photo7360 said:
> 
> 
> > I so want to shoot that. I plan to get it next summer.
> ...





Those are beautiful photos.

We are neighbors. I'm in Mukilteo. I was born and raised in Seattle.

You're right about the spring, water levels and color. The colors in the spring are very beautiful while in the summer it will be mostly brown.


----------



## Photo7360 (Nov 1, 2020)

Space Face said:


> I do and there's a couple a short drive from me I should really make the effort to go to more often.




Yes you should go photograph them. If it gets cold where you are, they are cool frozen.


----------



## Photo7360 (Nov 1, 2020)

waday said:


> More Niagara Falls, Canadian side





I keep meaning to spend time photographing Niagara Falls. 

Thank you for posting that.

Very nice photo.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 1, 2020)

I did a partial fall as just above is a man made pond which bringing Camera up or out wider I could see park cars on the street and utility poles so a shorty fall it is.


----------



## Space Face (Nov 1, 2020)

Photo7360 said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > I do and there's a couple a short drive from me I should really make the effort to go to more often.
> ...



Yes, they are very cool frozen,  in fact so cool, they freeze

Seriously tho, one set is more like fast flowing  rapids with a drop over a short distance the other is a proper waterfall.  I've posted some old pics of them  but I'm away from my PC so can't dig them out. As stated tho I need to get back there and get some new ones.


----------



## crf8 (Nov 1, 2020)

Tennessee tiny waterfall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terri (Nov 1, 2020)

Inside Tahquamenon Falls Park, Upper Peninsula, Michigan:


----------



## Photo7360 (Nov 1, 2020)

DarkShadow said:


> I did a partial fall as just above is a man made pond which bringing Camera up or out wider I could see park cars on the street and utility poles so a shorty fall it is.View attachment 199638





That is a very beautiful photo. 

Where was it taken?

Thank you very much for posting it.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 1, 2020)

Thanks Milford CT.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Nov 1, 2020)

Lots of great photos, I think almost everyone likes waterfalls. 

My wife and I visited a lot of waterfalls as we drove across the Michigan UP in late July and early August a few years back. Some easy to find, others a little off the beaten path.

One in particular was at the end of a long dirt road.  We pulled into a small parking area at the trail head and as soon as we stopped the truck, a cloud of mosquitoes rose from the grass and black files descended on the truck mirrors. 

So, I told  my wife, the only way we were going to hike to that waterfall..... was on snowshoes, because we sure we're not getting out on the truck that day.


----------



## Philmar (Nov 4, 2020)

Edwards Gardens by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Nov 4, 2020)

{long exposure] Humber River by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo7360 (Nov 4, 2020)

Philmar said:


> Edwards Gardens by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




That's a very beautiful photo. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## johngpt (Nov 4, 2020)

It seems we now have a 'waterfall' themed thread thanks to Photo7360!
What's your name?


----------



## johngpt (Nov 4, 2020)

There are natural waterfalls in New Mexico, but many are not consistently present. Our natural falls are more likely to have water during spring snow melt. We have slot canyons which can have waterfalls, but are severely dangerous during our monsoon season. Distant rain can lead to death for the ill informed or unwary.
Here is a man-made waterfall, part of the Japanese garden section of our local botanic garden. Before the pandemic it was a favorite haunt of ours.




a weed growing on a rock at the waterfall

.


----------



## Photo7360 (Nov 5, 2020)

johngpt said:


> It seems we now have a 'waterfall' themed thread thanks to Photo7360!
> What's your name?






I"m glad you like the thread. There have been some very beautiful shots posted.

Thank you to all who contributed and I hope more keep contributing.


----------



## Gardyloo (Nov 5, 2020)

A couple more...

Latourell Falls in the Columbia River Gorge, Oregon







Victoria Falls from the Zimbabwe side






A wee one in Glen Etive, Scotland


----------



## Philmar (Nov 5, 2020)

{long exposure] Humber River by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Nov 5, 2020)

Foz do Iguaçu (long exposure) by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Nov 5, 2020)

Waterfall along Chilkoot Inlet, Alaska by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Nov 5, 2020)

waterfall in Rincon de La Vieja National Park - Costa Rica by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Nov 5, 2020)

Ice obscured Niagara Falls during a extremely cold winter 2014 by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Rickbb (Nov 6, 2020)

Waterfall of stone, it was liquid once. Hot springs in Yellowstone.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Nov 6, 2020)

I took this photo of my wife at a frozen waterfall in the Cherokee National Forest a few years ago.


----------



## mjcmt (Nov 6, 2020)

South Mtn falls, NC


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Philmar (Nov 9, 2020)

Foz do Iguaçu - long exposure by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 11, 2020)

Grandpa Ron said:


> Lots of great photos, I think almost everyone likes waterfalls.
> 
> My wife and I visited a lot of waterfalls as we drove across the Michigan UP in late July and early August a few years back. Some easy to find, others a little off the beaten path.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a hike I took in Maine one summer!! The flies were monstrous!


----------



## Philmar (Nov 15, 2020)

Edwards Gardens by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 17, 2021)

Great Falls, VA Side by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt (Aug 17, 2021)

Back on page 3, I had posted a photo of the man-made waterfall at the ABQ botanic garden's Japanese garden section.
This past April, the Japanese fellow who had designed the garden came to trim trees and keep things growing in the manner that should be. The waterfall had been turned off and the water level of the big pond lowered. The streams that lead to the pond were dry.
All to make it easier on the designer and crew who had accompanied him.

I had never seen it this way.




the waterless waterfall 

.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 17, 2021)

Here is a view with water when I had been trying a 10 stop ND filter back in 2019.




blurred waterfall 09Mar19 

.


----------

